# [APP][4.0+] Top Music Charts for Android v4.0



## chengsokdara (Nov 25, 2012)

​








*Top Music Charts *
*for Android v4.0*

*☺ Description ☺*
iTunes, Billboard, YouTube, Top Music Charts has you all covered.
An all in one app to browse, search, and discover new music via music charts.
Keep up to date with all the latest music from your favorite artist and see whether your favorite song is doing good on the chart.

The fastest, easiest, and great looking app with innovative User Interface.
Using Top Music Charts is the best browsing experience and easiest the best music charts app on the Android platform.

*☺ Features ☺*
♥ All in one iTunes, Billboard, YouTube music/video charts
♥ Tablet optimized with split screen for certain chart
♥ Previews 30 seconds iTunes song
♥ Save song previews and use it as ringtone
also ability to save a 100x100 album arts in iTunes chart
♥ Ability to search for relevance Vevo music video and view on YouTube app
♥ Design with Google design guideline, colorful and playful experience
♥ Unlock more features via Social Point reward system
♥ Integrated Scringo, bring community like features
♥ Integrated Socialize, bring Like, Share and Comment features

*☺ Screenshots ☺*

































































*☺ Test Chartix Online ☺*

Powered by AppSurfer

*☺ Permission Explanation ☺*
♥ WRITE_SETTINGS - required for setting ringtone
♥ GET_ACCOUNTS - help in registration
♥ All others are required for internet and ads, nothing is shared or gathered in my part.

*☺ Downloads ☺*

via Google Play Store
or
via homi3kh.com


----------

